# Best at home workout DVDs and fitness routines?



## fashionlover

Any ladies have any favorite dvds that have helped you lose weight and tone up? Or workout routines? Would love to hear of any!:thumbup:


----------



## Eidson23

T25. Hands down :thumbup:


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi im currently using vicky pattisons 7 day slim & love it , id also recommend the 30 day shred by jillian michaels :)


----------



## modified

30 day shred. I only done the first 10 days - then found out I was pregnant - but I lost 9lb and about 10 inches all over.


----------



## fashionlover

I am currently trying out the Brazil Butt Lift program&#8230;we'll see how it goes!


----------



## wamommy

I did Brazil Butt lift for a month and definitely got stronger! I found that it got easier and easier. DH said that he saw a toning up of my back side, but I didn't lose any weight!! I really want to lose 10 pounds, so I just started T25 last week. I have to say, it is almost ALL cardio, which is great. I'll let you know how it goes at the end of the month!

I know a lot of people have had great success with 30 Day Shred. I did it after my last baby and lost about 6 pounds. The only problem for me is that it KILLED my knees. I mean, like I can barely walk up the stairs... so be forewarned! I like that T25 has a modifier for lower-impact moves for things like jumping jacks that are super tough on joints.


----------



## Eidson23

wamommy said:


> I did Brazil Butt lift for a month and definitely got stronger! I found that it got easier and easier. DH said that he saw a toning up of my back side, but I didn't lose any weight!! I really want to lose 10 pounds, so I just started T25 last week. I have to say, it is almost ALL cardio, which is great. I'll let you know how it goes at the end of the month!
> 
> I know a lot of people have had great success with 30 Day Shred. I did it after my last baby and lost about 6 pounds. The only problem for me is that it KILLED my knees. I mean, like I can barely walk up the stairs... so be forewarned! I like that T25 has a modifier for lower-impact moves for things like jumping jacks that are super tough on joints.

Only Alpha is all cardio! I swear...the hardest part of the whole program was the Alpha phase. Gamma is my favorite, as it implements more weights. Beta was great too, some cardio and some strength. It gets better!

I go back and forth between modifying too, because an old injury on my left foot gets sore from T25. I lost 20 lbs by the end on Gamma.


----------



## fashionlover

wamommy said:


> I did Brazil Butt lift for a month and definitely got stronger! I found that it got easier and easier. DH said that he saw a toning up of my back side, but I didn't lose any weight!! I really want to lose 10 pounds, so I just started T25 last week. I have to say, it is almost ALL cardio, which is great. I'll let you know how it goes at the end of the month!
> 
> I know a lot of people have had great success with 30 Day Shred. I did it after my last baby and lost about 6 pounds. The only problem for me is that it KILLED my knees. I mean, like I can barely walk up the stairs... so be forewarned! I like that T25 has a modifier for lower-impact moves for things like jumping jacks that are super tough on joints.


Although, I am really hoping to lose at least 10 lbs I am more concerned about toning upespecially my butt. Hoping my results are good! Would love to hear everyone else's progress on whatever programs they are using! :thumbup:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I do Jillian Michaels videos several days a week (usually 30 Day Shred and her kickboxing stuff), and combine it cardio for 45-60 minutes / 5 days a week. Been doing it on and off since January and have definitely seen results. :happydance: (almost have a flat tummy again!)

You can also eat a moderate calorie deficiency to lose the excess fat quicker too.

Here's my stomach progress for the last six months (my butt is perkier too - squats with weights are amaaaaazing):

https://dakd0cjsv8wfa.cloudfront.net/images/photos/user/45c4/d906/187b/3280/71c3/7063/358d/932e386f9f979b45df0510c8ffba37793f35.jpg

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lovelylaura

30 days shred!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love the Lauren Brooks kettlebell workout DVD. You will need a kettlebell though. I find it's a great full body workout :)


----------

